# iPod integration into a e38.



## mlh78750 (Aug 4, 2006)

I finshed the DICE-DSP install into my e38 this weekend. Here is a DIY walkthough with photos for anyone interested.

http://mike.hallzone.net/dice-install/


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mlh78750 said:


> I finshed the DICE-DSP install into my e38 this weekend. Here is a DIY walkthough with photos for anyone interested.
> 
> http://mike.hallzone.net/dice-install/


Very good DIY - a lot of e38 guys will get use out of this. :thumbup:


----------

